# lionhead moulting



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

my little boy smokey is now around 6 months old, he had been moulting a little just like my dwarf lop fudge. although when looking today i have noticed that Smokey has lost a lot on his back and its so much shorter then his hair was in the first place. when looking and feeling his shorter hair it reminds me of my lops hair. is this normal ? i sort of thought his hair would be longer or something as its getting colder ? just a little worried for him . . . yes i worry a lot but its because i love them more then anything. 

p.s hes hair is very fine and fluffy all over, but this new hair is more thick and darker in colour.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds like a normal moult to me, so long as the skin underneath isn't flaky or sore then there isn't anything to worry about


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

oooo well thats good to hear, so is that his winter coat ? just thought it would b longer not shorter. but i guess it is thicker.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its just a normal moult, the new hair is still growing, and will soon grow to a normal length


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you very much for putting my mind at rest  xx it means a lot to me


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

My Willow seems to have been moulting for months. She's finally stoppped looking scraggy!


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

lol ye hes not looking his best right now bless him lol although now his moulting he seems to not mind me brushing him which is great


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Rini seems to be having a long weird moult, instead of coming out in tuffs, it seems to just be loose amongst the new fur which makes it hard to brush out and stuff, need some good whether so I can get her outside and give her a good pluck! lol


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

ye im finding it very hard to get it through the brush, but hes been letting me try and he also let me pulling through it with my fingers softly. think he wants it gone as well bless him.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah I've got a normal pet brush and a fine tooth comb for her which gets a good amount out but theres nothing quite like just using ya fingers.... hand fulls come out that way. But Rini's, I guess, winter coat is really thick and the loose fur seems messed up with that so you have to separate the fur before being able to get the loose clumps of hair out. If she will sit still I might get her out today if I have time before my driving lesson (will check to see if its nice tomorrow if not).

maybe not today..... it's bright lovely and sunny one second and then raining the next -_-'


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Rini said:


> Yeah I've got a normal pet brush and a fine tooth comb for her which gets a good amount out but theres nothing quite like just using ya fingers.... hand fulls come out that way. But Rini's, I guess, winter coat is really thick and the loose fur seems messed up with that so you have to separate the fur before being able to get the loose clumps of hair out. If she will sit still I might get her out today if I have time before my driving lesson (will check to see if its nice tomorrow if not).
> 
> maybe not today..... it's bright lovely and sunny one second and then raining the next -_-'


a comb is one thing i don't have yet, was supposed to get one while i was at the shop buying food but i completely for got about it. ooo its lovely here today in Wolverhampton, no rain yet just lots of sunshine. so I'm sitting in the garden with the buns.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

nattylops said:


> a comb is one thing i don't have yet, was supposed to get one while i was at the shop buying food but i completely for got about it. ooo its lovely here today in Wolverhampton, no rain yet just lots of sunshine. so I'm sitting in the garden with the buns.


Lol sounds nice, Rini hasn't got out in agggggess cause its been quite horrible up here. You could just buy a cheap nit comb XD would do the same job. I think mine is a dog or cat comb that helps get knots out.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Rini said:


> Lol sounds nice, Rini hasn't got out in agggggess cause its been quite horrible up here. You could just buy a cheap nit comb XD would do the same job. I think mine is a dog or cat comb that helps get knots out.


ooo i didnt think about that. I'll have to have a good look around. hope the weather is nicer for you and Rini soon  i bet he will binky like mad once hes out.


----------

